# Disney restricted cruise line tickets



## stoler527

Since I can't use my points to go on a Disney cruise, I have been looking for the cheapest way to go. If you book at the last minute and let Disney pick your cabin, you get a supposedly substantial discount.

Are these discounts that good?

How terrible can the cabin be that no one else wants? Are there cabins so bad that we would rather not go than be in that cabin? Noisy? Moldy? Elevator?

We haven't been on any Disney ship except the Magic, and that was many years ago. 

Has anyone been on a transatlantic cruise?


----------



## pedro47

On our last Disney Cruise we booked an inside cabin.  After we had check-in and had boarded the ship.  The Commander-in-Chief did not liked the cabin.

She went down to the front desk and talk to someone and to our surprise we were upgrade to an aft cabin with a balcony.

True story. Disney is about magic and keeping the family happy.

Good Luck.

We did a transatlantic cruise with Celebrity Cruise Line and it was awesome. East bound FLL to Armsterdam, Netherland.

For more information on transatlantic cruises & cruise onformation. I would suggest you go the #1 web site cruise critic.com


----------



## Myxdvz

pedro47 said:


> She went down to the front desk and talk to someone and to our surprise we were upgrade to an aft cabin with a balcony.



For free?  Upgrades do happen on embarkation day - I've never heard of any that was given for free for no reason specially if it's not Disney's fault.

If the ship is not full and is not selilng it's one thing -- if it's full, good luck on getting any upgrades, paid or not.


I believe the OP is talking about the new categories released last year... *VT cabins.  You can't pick a stateroom, but you do pick if its an Inside cabin, or a Deluxe, etc.    I remember this causing a lot of angst with cruisers because the traditional rule of thumb is that you book early because prices only go up.. never down.  With the introductions of these new categories, it opens up the possibility that fares will be cheaper if they are not selling rooms and they release them to this category.


----------



## Passepartout

Not sure how committed OP is to Disney Cruise only, or just if you want a great cruise at a good price, but if it's the latter, sign on to www.vacationstogo.com or www.crucon.com/. Check off all the affinities you belong to (over 55, military, AARP, firefighter, travel pro, etc) and check the last minute bargains. We've found- and taken- several that were 80% or more off the brochure price, and with those consolidators they pass along perks on top of the discounted tix- like OBC, drink pkgs, tours, etc.

As to getting upgraded upon boarding- if they are sailing with empty cabins- or seats at different meal times/dining rooms, it doesn't cost the cruise line anything to upgrade a passenger. 'Course it doesn't hurt to have status, either.

Jim


----------



## Rsauer3473

*Transatlantic Disney Cruise*

This is a version of an article originally published on Passporter.com.

Mediterranean sailings by Disney Cruise Line have become popular, if pricey, over the past few years. The Grand Dame of the Disney fleet, the Magic, will again be off to Europe this year and in 2014. And, of course, in order to get to and from the Mediterranean for each summer's cruises, the ship will need to cross the Atlantic- a cruise that provides unique experiences and challenges to guests.

My wife Donna and I visited Italy, Greece, and Barcelona before joining the Magic on its westbound Transatlantic sailing in mid-September 2010. Having experienced two prior cruises on the Magic, we knew the ship well, but wondered how a couple of weeks at sea would  be with only a few stops (Gibraltar, Madeira, St. Maarten, Tortola, and Castaway Cay). There were many hits, only a few misses.

The first hit was being upgraded from an ocean view cabin to a veranda cabin. We learned of this 45 days before sailing when final room assignments were made. We had previously been assigned a "guaranteed" room in ocean view. There is is much discussion on travel boards about how to be upgraded like this. Luck plays a part in it; being a member of Castaway Club helps, I think. And it may have helped to be a Disney Vacation Club member as there were salespeople for Disney's interval vacation program all over the ship.

On the other hand, we missed the grand entrance of the Disney Cruise terminal in Cape Canaveral. We opted for a bus transfer from the Le Meridien Hotel to the port on the day of departure. This ride brought us to a warehouse on the port that, despite Disney garlands and posters, was still a warehouse. As dusk approached and dinner was served our ship began its voyage. 

Because the Transatlantic sailings take place in May and September, there were fewer children on board. We were told all the ship's cabins were sold. But because many of  those cabins held two adults rather than two adults with kids, the ship seemed less crowded and even quieter at times.

As the trip extended over two weeks, we had not expected jet lag to be a problem. However, as the Magic made its way across the Atlantic, on most sea days we were reminded in our Navigators to turn BACK our clocks every night. An extra hour's sleep might sound great, but this eventually caught up with us as we awoke at 5, then 4, then 3 AM. While I am generally an early riser, this got tiresome and led to some afternoon naps along the way. There is well-stocked lending library in the Cove Cafe to help with early morning or even poolside reading.

But despite the time zone issues, the crew on the Magic provided many types of activities on sea days. An Epcot executive chef held cooking classes on several mornings (we can attest to the quality of the osso buco recipe). Disney animator Don "Ducky" Williams demonstrated his skillful cartooning much to the excitement of the audience. There were some lectures on sailing, geography, and history. And no Disney cruise can be complete without art auctions in the grand lobby. We purchased a lithograph created and signed by Pixar's John Lasseter. Pin trading was a popular activity and the activity staff held a few special pin trading nights with the ship's executive crew. A highlight of the trip was our luxuriating in a couple's spa experience mid- cruise. It was worth the modest expense. 

Each evening had a special stage show from a Beatles tribute band in Gibraltar to "Little Mermaid" Jodi Benson. Stage shows included "Twice Charmed" and a funny pastiche of Disney villains.

Of course, the pools and sun decks were popular on the cruise, even the couple of days where the swells left the water in the adult and family pools sloshing around like water in a Maytag washer. Despite these swells we had no problem with seasickness on the cruise though we did buy some "wrist pressure bands" to make sure.

Maybe because of the length of our sailing, the ships's Captain Thord and other officers seemed very visible: at dinners, special events for Castaway Club members, and some Disney Vacation Club gatherings. We greatly appreciated the opportunity to mingle. 

As part of their rotational dining experience, guests aboard the Magic visit Animator's Palate, Lumiere's, and Parrot Cay several times each. Evenings are themed as formal, informal, Pirate Night, Villain Night, and so on. We all were allowed to keep our elaborately printed menus that specified our unique sailing. As most of the parties on the ship were couples, we shared a table for dinner. Our tablemates from England and Colorado had over twenty Disney cruises between them. 

Service aboard the Magic on this lengthy cruise was wonderful. From our cabin steward to our servers at dinner, the crew did everything to make our special trip memorable.

On this voyage, gift shops aboard had many souvenir cups, posters, memory books, and pins to commemorate our trip. There were Transatlantic T- shirts, sweatshirts, scarves, and key fobs galore. Note: prices did drop on the last day or two.

The stops along the way were fun though we only took one excursion: a tour around Funchal, the port on Madeira. This is a beautiful town, built on cliffs of a volcanic island blooming with tropical fruits and flowers like plumeria. Reminiscent of Hawaii, Funchal offered scenic seaside moorages, intimate shops, and eateries, and very friendly people. This Portuguese island presented no problem for us English speakers. 

We walked around Gibraltar as the clouds were low and the cable cars to the top of the rock were not operating. Similarly we strolled around the port areas while docked at Tortola and then St. Maarten which is half French and half Dutch.

The evening before we arrived at Castaway Cay we took part in Disney's unique Pirates in the Caribbean dinner and party with fireworks set off from the ship. Very cool. It was interesting to see how many of the guests had brought elaborate costumes with them to celebrate on this sailing.

As for the cost of a Transatlantic cruise, the rates are very reasonable. The prices for the May 2013 Eastbound sailing run from $1750 for TWO in an interior cabin to $1,900 for an ocean view cabin or $2,900 for a room with a veranda. This means that a couple can have a two week cruise with Disney amenities, service, and meals for as little as $125 per day (taxes and gratuities excluded.) This is a bargain.

Of course, if you sail one way to or from Europe, you will need a way to arrive or to return. One way tickets can be expensive. We booked a flight from Portland, Oregon, to Orlando before our European trip knowing we would arrive back in Florida after the cruise. So all we had to do then was arrange a one-way trip from Orlando to where we started our travels (in this case Venice). We selected Martinair. The rate was about $750. Shop around on the Internet with its many booking sites.

With plans to do the Eastbound cruise in May 2014, we are eager to see the renovations to the Magic scheduled for the fall of 2013 after its next Mediterranean sailings. Rumors suggest that the rear of the ship featuring Topsiders Buffet and Palo will be totally renovated to the style of restaurants on the newest Disney ships, the Dream and Fantasy. While the trip will be only twelve nights, it does include Madeira. Very cool.


----------



## lilpooh108

I think you'll get alot of help from the Disboards people at the cruise line forums (I frequent there).  There is a thread there that keeps track of the *GT rates and room assignments.  

We booked an IGT rate for Alaska in 2012 about 2 months prior to sailing (mid July) and received a Deck 6, midship cabin Cat 11A.  I loved the room so much that I'm choosing it for a cruise next year.  

I haven't seen that many *GT rates this year for Alaska, though there is one right now for the last sailing in September.  It keeps coming and going.

My suggestion is that when you first see a *GT rate, book it as it really is limited to a few cabins.  My *GT rate cabin came and went a few times before I paid for it and the rate never showed up again after that.

If you dislike your room assignment, you can try to upgrade for a fee at the port if there is room.  If the ship is sold out, then you can't upgrade.

Good luck!


----------



## pedro47

Myxdvz said:


> For free?  Upgrades do happen on embarkation day - I've never heard of any that was given for free for no reason specially if it's not Disney's fault.
> 
> If the ship is not full and is not selilng it's one thing -- if it's full, good luck on getting any upgrades, paid or not.
> 
> 
> I believe the OP is talking about the new categories released last year... *VT cabins.  You can't pick a stateroom, but you do pick if its an Inside cabin, or a Deluxe, etc.    I remember this causing a lot of angst with cruisers because the traditional rule of thumb is that you book early because prices only go up.. never down.  With the introductions of these new categories, it opens up the possibility that fares will be cheaper if they are not selling rooms and they release them to this category.



The upgrade was free.  The ship was not full to capacity and that was our third Disney Cruise.


----------



## pedro47

To Myxdvz, please read today's Cruise Critics.com: Celebrity Cruise Line Forum: Topic: I Just Got An Upgrade.  A cruise critics person rec'd an upgrade from Celebrity Cruise Line with out asking.


----------



## pedro47

Up grade on Celebrity Cruise Lines are vary hard to receive.


----------



## alwysonvac

Crafty527 said:


> Since I can't use my points to go on a Disney cruise, I have been looking for the cheapest way to go.



You could rent your DVC points through David's service for $11pp and use the cash to book your cruise. 

David's Vacation Club Rentals - http://www.dvcrequest.com/
David's page for DVC members - http://www.dvcrequest.com/associate/

Feedback regarding his service: 
David's Disney Vacation Club Points Rental - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=186015
VERY Impressed with Davids - http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3048130

*Also, here's a recent TUG thread regarding where to find the best prices for a Disney cruise* - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=188800

Good Luck


----------



## MichaelColey

The *GT rates are the only discounts you'll find.

Everyone who sells Disney cruises sells them for the same price.  Different agencies offer a different "on board credit" or some form of rebate, which typically amount to 2-5%.  Costco is (by far) the most generous, plus it comes in the form of a Costco gift card rather than onboard credit.

Also, if you book another cruise from your current cruise, you get a discount and a lower deposit.

That's about the extent of discounts, and even then it's very expensive compared to other cruises (like anything Disney).


----------



## Myxdvz

pedro47 said:


> To Myxdvz, please read today's Cruise Critics.com: Celebrity Cruise Line Forum: Topic: I Just Got An Upgrade.  A cruise critics person rec'd an upgrade from Celebrity Cruise Line with out asking.



The OP was specifically talking about DCL.  Everyone knows DCL doesn't do discounts.  Most agencies compensate by doing OBCs or in Costco's case, cash cards.  For the longest time, the best way to get a discounted rate on DCL is to book on board for the 10% discount and the 10% (vs 20% downpayment).  That is, until the *GT rates came out.

The OP just clarified they have status and the ship is not full - that makes total sense.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Michael beat me to the recommendation of Costco's site for good rates and the Costco card.  There are balcony rooms that are cheaper, and so I would book one of those and take my chances at what Disney assigned.  As long as it had a veranda, I would be happy.


----------



## Passepartout

To make a stab at the OP's actual questions.

Yes, the discounts can certainly be THAT good. As I've mentioned in another thread, we've experienced 80% discounts and booking the next cruise while aboard gets discounts and reduced deposits on the next one.

How bad can a cabin be? Oh, you could be over an all night dance venue and hear the bass thumping 'til the wee hours, or over the galley and smell the cooking odors. You could get a balcony or picture window (a plus) except it has an unrestricted view of a lifeboat or in the case of a balcony, it might be above the only spot in the Promenade deck where smoking is allowed. Those scenarios are unlikely, but possible.

We've been on several transatlantic cruises. Here's my takeaway: When you are on an E. bound one, after the show each night, the master of ceremonies comes out and says, "Ladies and Gentlemen, we've crossed another time zone, so set your clocks ahead another hour".  This amounts to 6, 23 hour days and is very wearying. The solution is to fly to Europe, and take the cruise Westbound. Then they tell you to set the clock back an hour each night, making each day 25 hours. Of course, by the time you get to Florida (or wherever the terminus), you are waking up at 4 a.m. and wondering what to do. 

Jim


----------



## stoler527

*Eastbound transatlantic*

We are thinking of the May 2014 transatlantic cruise. My daughter is out of school then, but in September, she is back in school. 

Some of the rates for the 2013 cruise looked pretty inexpensive. It seemed like a good deal for two weeks of activities and food. 

We hadn't thought about a one way flight costing more than a round trip. We would want to fly from London to New York after touring a little it. Extra flight costs would have to be taken into consideration.

My daughter is very interested in the Titanic. We thought that it would be special for her to experience a transatlantic cruise. Without the complications.

We don't belong to Costco. We belong to SAMs Club. They don't seem to have any useful discounts there. Maybe we should switch memberships since so many of you use Costco discounts.


----------



## lilpooh108

Crafty527 said:


> We are thinking of the May 2014 transatlantic cruise. My daughter is out of school then, but in September, she is back in school.



I don't know if this matters to you (it would to me), but onboard rebookings were given a 20% off the May 2014 so many categories are GTY only anyway.

I could be wrong, but the May TAs don't typically sell out and have *GT rates at after the pay in full date.

If you're willing to hold out, I'd wait unless you're sailing sometime this year and you can rebook onboard, assuming they're still giving out the 20% discount.  That discount was on top of Disney's own onboard credit, plus any that your travel agent would give you.


----------



## LAX Mom

lilpooh108 said:


> have *GT rates at after the pay in full date.



What is the *GT rate?


----------



## lilpooh108

LAX Mom said:


> What is the *GT rate?



Nonrefundable cabin in a certain category, and the cruise line chooses the room for you.

In theory, upgrades (prior to reaching the port) do not apply, new discounts don't apply, price adjustments don't apply.  Payment in full on day of booking.

I've booked it once and only 2 months out since it is pretty scary to have a huge purchase be nonrefundable (we did buy separate travel insurance).


----------



## icydog

I have used Costco Travel several times and they give you a nice rate. I think Costco has a nice deal on Disney Cruises and you get a nice gift card. I have been on the DCL many many times in the past using my member points.  *Unless you have young kids go with another cruise line.*


----------



## Twinkstarr

LAX Mom said:


> What is the *GT rate?



Depending on the ship and who I am travelling with, I don't like to go with a GT rate because you have no idea what cabin you'll get.
I didn't mind the last GT I booked, mid-forward on a high deck, my travelling companion did. 


I always book my cruises close to or past the final payment day, so I'm ponying up the full amount. Always get trip insurance, as for once in my 49 yrs I did get sick the day I was supposed to leave on a cruise last September. Rather painless handling it. Cruise line thanked me for not sailing sick and walked me through the cancellation paperwork. Insurance company was equally helpful. Had the check within a business week of filing the claim. Got everything back except for the insurance amount. 

As for Disney Cruises, I'm a DVC owner and while I would like to try DCL I look at the pricing and .


----------



## MichaelColey

Twinkstarr said:


> As for Disney Cruises, I'm a DVC owner and while I would like to try DCL I look at the pricing and .


Is't it that way with almost everything Disney?  Yet we do it anyway.  

I look at park ticket prices and 
I look at DVC prices and 
I look at TS meal prices and 
I look at DCL prices and 

My cheap workarounds:

DVC discount on APs, combined with lots of trips. :whoopie:
RCI exchanges into DVC :whoopie:
Cooking, eating off site, or CS meals :whoopie:
DCL...  Hopefully this will just be a once in a lifetime thing...


----------



## icydog

MichaelColey said:


> Is't it that way with almost everything Disney?  Yet we do it anyway.
> 
> I look at park ticket prices and
> I look at DVC prices and
> I look at TS meal prices and
> I look at DCL prices and
> 
> My cheap workarounds:
> 
> DVC discount on APs, combined with lots of trips. :whoopie:
> RCI exchanges into DVC :whoopie:
> Cooking, eating off site, or CS meals :whoopie:
> DCL...  Hopefully this will just be a once in a lifetime thing...



I used to exchange into Disney Vacation Club with my expensive Marriott weeks.  But now,with RCI, its less expensive for traders into DVC. 

 Can you give me an idea of how you use your resorts to trade into, say, a two bedroom Disney's Beach Club Villas in Dream (moderate) season?  I've been behind the curve with RCI and I'm trying to catch up.

Also can you give me a ballpark figure for the maintenance fees it takes to use your resorts to trade into Disney Vacation Club? Studio, one bedroom, two bedroom?  Thanks so much!


----------



## MichaelColey

The easiest way to put a dollar figure on it is to calculate your $/TPU.  I like to factor in the acquisition costs (I like to include 1/5th of my upfront costs), annual RCI fees, annual MFs, combine fees, and any other ongoing or special fees, divided by the number of TPU you get in a year.  For most people, I think that averages $20-$30/TPU.  Good traders will be $15/TPU or less.  Some are $10/TPU or less.

Once you know your TPU cost, it's very easy to figure out what an exchange costs you.  Just multiply the TPUs times the TPU cost and add in the exchange fee (plus any housekeeping or resort fees).

So, for a typical DVC 2BR, at around 30 TPU, times my $10/TPU cost, I'm using $300 worth of TPU, plus a $189 exchange fee, plus a $95 Disney fee.  That's less than $600 for a week.  1BR or Studios would just be a little less than that.  And in lower seasons, I've seen 20-25 TPU, so closer to $500.  I've even seen a number of units reappearing less than 30 days out for around 10 TPU.  I'm not close enough to take advantage of those, but those would cost me around $400 per week.


----------



## Twinkstarr

MichaelColey said:


> Is't it that way with almost everything Disney?  Yet we do it anyway.
> 
> I look at park ticket prices and
> I look at DVC prices and
> I look at TS meal prices and
> I look at DCL prices and
> 
> My cheap workarounds:
> 
> DVC discount on APs, combined with lots of trips. :whoopie:
> RCI exchanges into DVC :whoopie:
> Cooking, eating off site, or CS meals :whoopie:
> DCL...  Hopefully this will just be a once in a lifetime thing...




I  am comparing cruising, I priced out a 4 day on the Magic for my spring break. For the same price for 2 cabins I can do a 7 day on Royal Caribbean, Norwegian, Princess or Celebrity. I'll do Disney one of these days, perhaps on one of those DVC special pricing deals.

I know about DVC, because we've be owners for 7 years and we wouldn't go for multiple weeks, we rarely do a full week stay and the flexibility of doing long weekends and various size units is worth the money for us.  We love the ability to book those Beach Cottages at Vero Beach, spend a few days on either side of that trip at WDW in 2brs. Going for Food & Wine solo, staying in a studio this fall. 

I enjoy cruising, did my 1st one back in 1980 and was hooked. But no way would I put me and 3 guys into a cabin, so I've held off on family cruises till the kids were old enough to be in their own cabin. I've gone recently with my sister or solo. We've penciled in Alaska for 2015 for a graduation present for our eldest, will probably do some pre-post cruise land activities in AK and Vancouver.


----------



## DianneL

*Disney chose cabin*

About two years ago we took the guarantee balcony rate and allowed Disney to select for us. This was for two cabins as our son and family were traveling with us. Worked out great. Our cabins were adjacent to each other on Deck 9, a great location.


----------



## tomandrobin

Good stuff.....

If you want to cruise Disney Cheap......Cruise off season. The price difference is 30%-50% off holidays, summer......other peak cruise times. 

Also, for DCL, they raise the price of their cabins as the ship fills up, similar to airlines A price you see a year out, will not be there in 6 months out. 

Cabin selection is a big deal for many. Go to any cruise line discussion forum and you'll see all sorts of talk about cabin location. Is there a room or deck above you? Is the laundry room across the hall? Are you near the elevator? Downwind from the designated smoking areas........etc, etc. 

For the most part, DCL really does not have sales. On occassion, the release last minute fares to DVC members, Fl Residents and other such groups. 

And yes DCL is more expensive then the other lines....but they do it right. There is a reason why they are consistently ranked #1 or #2 in most family cruise categories.


----------



## shoegal

I've been lucky enough to have had the DCL experience three times and yes, the cruise is expensive (but then again it's Disney, everything IS pricey but everything is just perfect too!) but worth every cent of it. 

I booked the cruise about a year in advance and thus got the room I wanted and put money towards the cruise every month (you make an initial payment and then pay as you can or want, some 6 wks before the sail date your cruise needs to be fully paid).

That being said... if you happen to find REALLY good DCL prices let me know... I am already dreaming of my next one! :rofl:


----------



## tomandrobin

shoegal said:


> I've been lucky enough to have had the DCL experience three times and yes, the cruise is expensive (but then again it's Disney, everything IS pricey but everything is just perfect too!) but worth every cent of it.
> 
> I booked the cruise about a year in advance and thus got the room I wanted and put money towards the cruise every month (you make an initial payment and then pay as you can or want, some 6 wks before the sail date your cruise needs to be fully paid).
> 
> That being said... if you happen to find REALLY good DCL prices let me know... I am already dreaming of my next one! :rofl:



http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82360

http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82358

http://www.mouseowners.com/forums/showthread.php?t=82355


----------



## littlestar

tomandrobin said:


> Good stuff.....
> 
> If you want to cruise Disney Cheap......Cruise off season. The price difference is 30%-50% off holidays, summer......other peak cruise times.




That's what we're doing in January on the Disney Wonder out of Miami.  We're doing a 5 night Western Caribbean cruise - Category 11A was like $525 per person.  We're DVC members and Disney annual pass holders so I'm watching for special prices to maybe upgrade to a port hole room if any special offers come up.  This will be our first cruise.  So far there's 10 of us going.


----------



## tomandrobin

littlestar said:


> That's what we're doing in January on the Disney Wonder out of Miami.  We're doing a 5 night Western Caribbean cruise - Category 11A was like $525 per person.  We're DVC members and Disney annual pass holders so I'm watching for special prices to maybe upgrade to a port hole room if any special offers come up.  This will be our first cruise.  So far there's 10 of us going.



The problem with the special offers, is they usually are not released until after all the final payments are due. 

However, you can still upgrade at the port....if cabins are available. Considering the time of year you are going, you have a good chance.


----------



## littlestar

tomandrobin said:


> The problem with the special offers, is they usually are not released until after all the final payments are due.
> 
> However, you can still upgrade at the port....if cabins are available. Considering the time of year you are going, you have a good chance.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## littlestar

I just checked the rates on the Category 11A rooms for our January sailing and it's went up $250 per person.  Wow.  My sister wanted to go, but not for that price difference.  Maybe she can get one of those GT rates closer to sailing?  It's kind of scary booking that since it's nonrefundable.  

If you had to cancel under the GT rate, could it be used for another Disney cruise?


----------



## tomandrobin

littlestar said:


> I just checked the rates on the Category 11A rooms for our January sailing and it's went up $250 per person.  Wow.  My sister wanted to go, but not for that price difference.  Maybe she can get one of those GT rates closer to sailing?  It's kind of scary booking that since it's nonrefundable.
> 
> If you had to cancel under the GT rate, could it be used for another Disney cruise?




Get trip insurance. 

Yes, you can use the credit towards another Disney Cruise. I am sure there are some restrictions, but I would have to check.


----------



## MichaelColey

The rates for our dates have gone up.  We haven't booked yet, and it's now more than I'm comfortable spending, so we'll be watching and waiting for GT rates, or just spending the week at WDW if that falls through.

Does anyone know of a way to get monitoring or notifications when/if GT rates become available for a specific cruise?


----------



## stoler527

Twinkstarr said:


> . We've penciled in Alaska for 2015 for a graduation present for our eldest, will probably do some pre-post cruise land activities in AK and Vancouver.



We did the Alaska cruise on Holland America and booked a lot of land activities. We used the Alaska Railroad for the booking of all ancillary activities. They were by far the cheapest and the activities and accommodations were good.

We panned for gold in Fairbanks, toured Denali including white water rafting,  and camped out on an island in  Prince William Sound. We took the train from place to place. We saw whales from the train window between Anchorage and Seward. This was a few years ago, but if they are still doing it, I strongly recommend the Alaska Railroad.


----------



## dannybaker

*Cruise Monitor service*

Michael here is a web site that has received good reviews on cruise critics. http://www.cruisefish.net/finder.md?id_cruise_type=48752

I just signed up to give them a try. I will let you know how it works. We were lucky enough to grab a cruise on the Fantasy for seven days, 28 September 2013. Three people total price Ocean View mid ship $1941.54

Weare still considering a back to back and leaving our timeshare a week early. The price of the 21 September ocean view is $2500. The price for two weeks is lower than normal one week on Fantasy.


----------



## MichaelColey

dannybaker said:


> Michael here is a web site that has received good reviews on cruise critics. http://www.cruisefish.net/finder.md?id_cruise_type=48752
> 
> I just signed up to give them a try. I will let you know how it works.


Looks like an awesome site!  I signed up (and paid $5 so I can get alerts), too.

From the deals section and listings of the best prices, it looks like September and November are the best times to go.  November is never good for us, but September can be great.  Time to find some deals!


----------



## spencersmama

When you click on the "Finder" tab and look at specific cruise dates, is the percentile they show the number of rooms sold, or the number of rooms available?  I didn't see a legend or a description on that page.


----------



## MichaelColey

I'm not positive, but it looks like it's the percentage of categories still available.  For instance, if I look at one that says 12%, most categories are sold out but if I look at one that says 90%, it has everything except *GT categories available and one that says 87% is sold out in one additional category.


----------



## spencersmama

OK, thanks.  All of the sailings I looked at were too similar to tell.  I'm surprised they don't have a better description somewhere.


----------



## spencersmama

spencersmama said:


> When you click on the "Finder" tab and look at specific cruise dates, is the percentile they show the number of rooms sold, or the number of rooms available?  I didn't see a legend or a description on that page.




After some more searching, I found the answer to my own question in the FAQ section.  The FAQ link is in a tiny font on the bottom of the screen on the homepage.  Q and A cut and pasted below.

What does the "Categories" percentage mean?
    It is only an indication of available cabin categories, not ship occupancy. Only the cruise lines have access to that strategic information. Still it can be an useful indicator of a cruise's success.


----------

